
Data Abuse Bounty Program - stablemap
https://www.facebook.com/data-abuse
======
chatmasta
Is there an announcement to go with this? Any idea what the bounties are?

I know of some apps that I’ve reverse engineered that were doing some truly
heinous things with the FB API.

------
saudioger
Facebook has 25,000 employees.

